# more dvds



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

All of these dvds are a dollar each plus a dollar shipping
Wedding Crashers
Jeremiah Johnson
Downfall 
You, Me and Dupree
We are Marshall
Reign Over Me (Adam Sandler)
Rudy
Somethings Gotta Give
Frank and Jesse
The Wackiest Ship in the Army (Jack lemmon and Ricky Nelson)
Classis TV westerns (incudes episodes from Bonanza, Sugarfoot, The Deputy, Wagon Train etc)


Please pm me with your interest...trades considered


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi i would like wedding crashers please,, pm me the info i need to send you the money thank you


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like the TV Westerns and You, Me and Dupree.................


----------



## luvvvbughugggs (Sep 19, 2014)

Is the wackiest ship in the army still available...if so i wish to purchase it please

Thankyou


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Jeremiah Johnson & Frank and Jesse please


----------

